# Drum and Bass



## Evil Buddies (Aug 9, 2007)

I used to Dj drum and bass and I love it still.

Anyone who want to listen they can do a search on dillinja he is one of the best drum and bass producers His record label is called Valve and his sound system is the same name. All u free downloaders should down load and listen some good stuff.

You got different types of drum and bass u got mellow drum and bass dark evil u got ur jump up mystical, Jazzy and Reggae influenced. 

A lot of it can be shit but some tracks are real good

People to look out for Ed rush and optical, Dillinja and Lemon D, Photek, Twisted Individual, Total Science, Bad Company and Calibre. These are all Drum an bass artists try it out if u want some thing new to listen to, some good smoking music.

Evil


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 13, 2007)

there's a lot of crap d'n'b out there. ed rush an optica, dillinja and bad company rock. i'm a big fan of pendulum too. 

mostly i'm into hardcore though.. that's what i mix


----------



## dj starky (Aug 13, 2007)

there going to be playing Drum and da bass at my fucking funreal !!!!!!!!!! PS for me it is all about Andy c Friction + Mampi Swift the way these guys double the tunes is what it is about this is how i mix


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 14, 2007)

dj starky said:


> there going to be playing Drum and da bass at my fucking funreal !!!!!!!!!! PS for me it is all about Andy c Friction + Mampi Swift the way these guys double the tunes is what it is about this is how i mix


I know all these DJs Mampi Swift is a good friend I used to go to school with IC3 his MC. So I might even get to release some of my tunes just havent got the time for producing but will take a week out to do so soon i hope. 

I started producing in 95 djing since 94 and stopped after 2000. I dont go in to record shops no more i cant I was a vinyl junkie and used to spend a lot of money on good tunes. I got thousands of tunes all the best classics. I still got loads of my old school unrealsed Dubs still get u jumping to this day.


Evil


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 15, 2007)

i cheat. i have a MASSIVE collection of mp3s and do all my mixing digitally.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 16, 2007)

How massive is your collection Johnny I got tunes back from 93. Yeah its good to mix digitally i started mixing with 1 turntable and a cassette player. Just fucking about when I was a kid. Then I got some decks and all hell broke loose especially with the Evil Dubs I had.

Evil


----------



## Schiffty (Aug 25, 2007)

What are some good freeware mixing programs? I play around with WavePad, but it isn't very user friendly?


----------

